# How everyones tag system works for different areas



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i just wanted to kno how eveyone elses tag and draw system works. mine is like this, i live in alberta. I need a wild game certificate that comes with game bird for free until im 18. Then to bow hunt i need a buwhunting permit. Then i can buy general mule deer, i can shoot buck or doe with bow and buck only with rifle only in specific zones. then white-tail i can shoot buck or die with bow or rifle doesnt matter. i can also buy sipplemental doe which i can shoot a white-tail doe anywhere in the province plus we get a free doe tag for the zones where there trying to cull the herd. and for elk i can buy a general which i can shoot cow or 3-point and bigger with bow and 3-point or bigger and even 6-point or bigger in some zones with rifle. Then for draws, every july we submit in for draws which you put in draw codes(code 17 is mule buck and code 33 is cow moose) with the first zone you want to hunt, then you can have second and third choices. plus we can put in code 999 and that gets you priority without being picked(i did this because i did not want moose and elk and mule draw becuase that is like 100 pounds of meat). Draws can take anywhere from 1 upto (from whative heard) 8 years of applying. the long ones are bull moose in specific zones and trophy antelope and special hunts for multiple animals on one draw. and one year being mule doe and white-tail doe draw where there are tons of does. on one white-tail draw you can get 4 doe tags, bring them in and get 4 more and do this froever if you want.

there, thats how our tag and draw system works, just wanted to kno how you guys down in the states regulate you stuff. thanx.


----------

